# Air Hose



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

I searched the forum and couldn't find an answer to my question so I though I would start a thread.....

What brand and type of air hose does everyone use? I'm kind of partial to senco hose but I'm looking for an alternative, I use a 3/8" main hose and then run 1/4" hose's from there. Is polyurethane any good, it's a little cheaper where I get my hoses from but it gets so cold here in Iowa I'm worried about the flex. Also, senco has the fittings that are easy to change.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

///////////we have used those hoses for 15 years. Some of the originals still exist. I have never found better hoses for the price. When you change the ends, run the hose under hot water to soften it, and put a little liquid soap on the fitting.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

3/8 off the compressor. If we are pumping walls we run a 7gallon tank on the deck and split 1/4" poly hoses off that to the guns. Run about 60-70' of poly house max as the hose won't flow enough air any longer then that with a spiker on it. Running the stapler we can run 250' of 1/4" no problems.

I have what seems like miles of 1/4" grip rite hoses. No complaints. Seem to develop nail holes if they snag on nails the older they get. New they are nearly impossible to snag on anything.


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

kyle_dmr said:


> 3/8 off the compressor. If we are pumping walls we run a 7gallon tank on the deck and split 1/4" poly hoses off that to the guns. Run about 60-70' of poly house max as the hose won't flow enough air any longer then that with a spiker on it. Running the stapler we can run 250' of 1/4" no problems.
> 
> I have what seems like miles of 1/4" grip rite hoses. No complaints. Seem to develop nail holes if they snag on nails the older they get. New they are nearly impossible to snag on anything.


How do you repair the hose's when they get holes in them? Doe's grip rite have easy fittings that cane be changed and fixed on site? I checked their prices and they are even cheaper than I can get from my supplier if I buy them at Walmart.


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

Warren said:


> ///////////we have used those hoses for 15 years. Some of the originals still exist. I have never found better hoses for the price. When you change the ends, run the hose under hot water to soften it, and put a little liquid soap on the fitting.


Are you referring to the poly hoses or the senco? Kind of a dumb question because thats exactly what I do for the fittings on the senco hose's but I thought I would ask.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the flexeel polyurethane hoses and couldn't be happier! They are very light and flexible even in very cold temps.




Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have gray air hoses.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I like good year rubber hoses, because I am in IA too. They don't get stiff in the cold and don't have memory. Down side they are heavy and get a little dirty. Still have the very first one I bought in 98 though. 

Cole


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I was talking about the senco hoses in my earlier post. I don't like using 3/8 hose but sometimes we will run one as a "leader" hose and then tee off of that. Might freeze up a little less too but who knows. The 1/4 sencos perform really well with regards to being flexible in the cold. They tend to freeze up like any other hose though sometimes.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> I use the flexeel polyurethane hoses and couldn't be happier! They are very light and flexible even in very cold temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. All polyurethane hoses are not the same either. I picked up a Hitachi at bLowe's that absolutely refused o give up it's memory, even after stretching the piss out of it. My Flexeels don't have that problem.

Only downside with them is they will melt pretty quickly.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have gray air hoses.


With green stripes:laughing:




Dave


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

dkillianjr said:


> With green stripes:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand Warner?


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

How easy is it to replace the fittings on poly hose, the same as rubber hose's with quick fittings?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

brendanstl said:


> What brand Warner?


I have no idea. I bought some at the lumber yard years ago and some others from here and there. I have had the original pair for 6 or 7 years with no repairs made.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use polys they are nice and light but can get a little twisty.


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good Year rubber hose. Like Cole said they don't have a memory and last almost forever if you take care of them.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have two poly's that I tried and will love to sell them. The twist drive me nuts hate tripping on them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The twist drive me nuts hate tripping on them.


They need a good stretch on a hot day.:thumbup:

I guess its personal preference, I like working with a rubber hose but I don't like the added weight and price.:whistling


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a couple 1/4x50' senco gray hoses we bought a 250' coil and split it up and added our own ends it's probably 10 years old still in good shape. 
A few years back I picked up a 100' of that polyflex thinking it looked like it had some good ends with stress relief but boy dose that stuff get tangled up we call it ankle biters.

So now what I do is when I'm working on the same floor as the compressor I will use the senco hose because it lays flat and still slides around pretty good. And if I'm working on siding or roofing I will brake out the polyflex and leave it stretched out for the duration of the task because wrapping it up at the end of the day sucks.

I have a 50' 3/8 red rubber hose that has been hanging in the shop for over 10 years unused I guess as a back-up if needed.

When I first started out we use to use a 1/4 " hose from sears that was like fabric coated that actually worked pretty good. I'm not sure why we ever stoped using it. Dose anybody remeber using that type of hose?


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

brendanstl said:


> How do you repair the hose's when they get holes in them? Doe's grip rite have easy fittings that cane be changed and fixed on site? I checked their prices and they are even cheaper than I can get from my supplier if I buy them at Walmart.


When I say nail holes, I mean small pinholes. They are still useable if you don't mind a little whistle and airloss. The ends have good fast fixable ends that crimp the hose ontop of itself. Downside to them is after a couple years they will fail and need replacement with a barb fitting with a clamp. None of mine are 50's anymore or 100's for that matter. After a year or 2 I simply just make 2 into 1 and then its back up to a good usable length. 

I have a couple hoses that do not like winter (Ontario Canada winter). The majority are fine as long as they are wrapped up properly. They seem to freeze less then the larger 3/8 hoses. I don't know if thats from the less airflow because its only feeding 1 gun, whereas the larger one is sometimes feeding 4+ guns at a time. 

Up here in Canada they can be had for about .45-.50$ a foot if you buy them from a store.
I need to stop being cheap and buy 3/8 100' polys...


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I use polys they are nice and light but can get a little twisty.


Mine get tangled but I like the light... the con is that I'm short day jobs with the economic down turn, and the twisty bit is getting to be a bit of a hassle but my 50' heavy rubber hose that's fantastic weights 10* more... and I'm not buying anything new this year... Plus we did not have a summer last year so maybe this summer I'll give them a good stretch... Come on summer get here!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the flexeel is a great hose. I picked up a Hitachi at lowes and the memory is a pain-I make 24" loops when storing it, the small ~14" loops is when I have all the problem w/ kinks.


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

I use the Hitachi white/clear, Flexeel and the Bostitch ProzHoz poly hoses. When you get the poly hoses you have to stretch them by hand till you hear them start to make a popping sound. It gets rid of the memory and they lay flat with less coils and kinks. Also, when you store them keep them in longer loops. The white/clear Hitachi hoses seem to have the least amount of memory. Amazon has great deals on them. The green one they sell at Lowes is totally different and probably has the most memory out of any poly hose I have.

The Bostitch ProzHoz have easy repair kits that make fixing them real easy.


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. I went ahead and ordered a couple of flexeel 1/4"x 50' to see how they work and if I dont like em I guess I'll just go out and buy a bulk reel of senco hose again.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Good year rubber hose is good to the tee 

flexeel or bostich for the working 50'


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

.....I have the Flexeels but I want to try these bad guys out. My bro got a 3/8" one for use when is he working on cars. It is soft, super flexable even in the cold, and LAYS FLAT, no coiling up.

http://www.legacymfg.com/products/dynamic/results.asp?ProductCode2=B25A0

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00918666000P?vName=Tools&cName=AirCompressors&AirTools&sName=Air%20Hoses%20&%20Reels&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get the push lock fittings for the the senco hoses? My supplier doesnt have any and he is going to discontinue all his senco stuff. I searched allover online last nite and could not find any available for a reasonable price. Anyone have a supplier that carries them that would be interested in picking a few up for me? I need a few PC0505 and a few PC0576. Basically I need 1/4"x1/4" push lock fittings.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If you cant get the senco ones then upgrade to the Tomco couplers. I have 3 different size of plugs on some of my tools and certain hoses dont work with certain tools. That can get annoying. But these will fit any plug. Plus they connect and disconnect easier than any coupler i have ever used. One handed connect and disconnect and no blow back of air when disconnecting.

https://www.savannajones.com/products/92042_9074.htm


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been using 1/4" flexeel for a few years now and love em.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Another guy here that's very happy with the Flexeel 1/4" hoses...


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I like flex eel 3/8 hose off the compressor with a 3 way . Then ridged makes a 1/4" gray rubber hose with push in ends that can be fixed on the job. I replace the rubber every year but the flex lasts longer because its not in the danger zone. 
John


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

My home depot just starting stocking a bunch of new hoses. I now can get polyurethan in a 1/4 x 25, 50 and 100 ft length. The also have an "premium" 1/4 x 50 poly hose and then I saw they have a half rubber, half PVC blend 3/8. The half and half jobbie seems very similar to the flexella....but I want to get it in 1/4"


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

Compared to the Flexeel hoses, the ones at Home Depot are junk. I don't know if the premium ones are bad though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Quiglag said:


> Compared to the Flexeel hoses, the ones at Home Depot are junk. I don't know if the premium ones are bad though.


 
I have the HD one. It's seems ok but it seems to want to coil back to how it was in the package and is not at all fun to coil back up. It's a neon blue color.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

All hoses are 3/8" flexeel I love them. rubber hoses are way too heavy. I may get into 1/4" flexeel for trimming. just to make it even lighter.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I have the HD one. It's seems ok but it seems to want to coil back to how it was in the package and is not at all fun to coil back up. It's a neon blue color.


Stretching the hose by hand might help with the memory issue. I believe this is what one of my co-workers did to his HD hose.

They are still better then a lot of hoses, just not to the Flexeel hoses. To be specific, they do not seem to have the flex that the flexeel hoses have. They also lack compression fittings, which make repairs to the hose a simple task if they are ever needed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Quiglag said:


> Stretching the hose by hand might help with the memory issue. I believe this is what one of my co-workers did to his HD hose.
> 
> They are still better then a lot of hoses, just not to the Flexeel hoses. To be specific, they do not seem to have the flex that the flexeel hoses have. They also lack compression fittings, which make repairs to the hose a simple task if they are ever needed.


 
The HD one i have has fittings that let you repair the hose on site. Just need to undo the compresson fitting then pull pipe out and put pipe back in and tighten back up. 

I will try the strech thing tommorow :thumbsup:


----------



## decksandfences (Feb 23, 2010)

alllwayyysss go with tough polyeurothene hoses


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

brendanstl said:


> Anyone know where I can get the push lock fittings for the the senco hoses? My supplier doesnt have any and he is going to discontinue all his senco stuff. I searched allover online last nite and could not find any available for a reasonable price. Anyone have a supplier that carries them that would be interested in picking a few up for me? I need a few PC0505 and a few PC0576. Basically I need 1/4"x1/4" push lock fittings.


 Pushlock is made by Parker. I'm pretty sure they also made the grey Senco hose. I've bought both over the years, & seemed to be close, if not the same. 
Joe


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been running the Blue poly ones from Home Depot for years and have never had a problem with them. In fact, one Sunday I went in and picked up 100 foot rolls for $15, I think I bought 500 feet of hose that day. Also the gray rubber rigid hose are great. I run them through the dirt and save my blue ones for on decks, roofs and inside. The rigid ones even come with fittings, not a bad deal for the price.


----------

